# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ دانش آموزی > تغییر رشته تحصیلی >  تغییر رشته به تجربی در کنکور ( لطفا راهنمایی کنید )

## vseo

با سلام خدمت تمام دوستان

من سوم ریاضی هستم و قصد دارم سال 94 کنکور تجربی بدم ! قصد تغییر رشته دارم اما میخواهم چهارم را هم به ریاضی ادامه بدم .

حالا برای درس ریاضی تجربی چه مباحثی رو بخونم ؟ یعنی ریاضی 2 . حسابان و جبر و هندسه 1 و 2 و هندسه تحلیلی و دیفرانسیل و گسسته که ریاضی ها می خونند چه فرقی با کتاب تجربی ها داره؟ مثلا هندسه دو رو باید بخونم؟

لطفا کامل راهنمایی کنید !

در ضمن کتاب تست معتبری هم به صورت جامع از ریاضی تجربی معرفی کنید .

ممنون

----------


## MAHSA

کتاب جامع مهروماه رشته تجربی یا خیلی سبز بگیر مباحث مدنظر رو بخون ---هندسه دو گسسته نمیخاد بخونی البت تا اونجایی که یادمه

----------


## Unknown Soldier

> با سلام خدمت تمام دوستان
> 
> من سوم ریاضی هستم و قصد دارم سال 94 کنکور تجربی بدم ! قصد تغییر رشته دارم اما میخواهم چهارم را هم به ریاضی ادامه بدم .
> 
> حالا برای درس ریاضی تجربی چه مباحثی رو بخونم ؟ یعنی ریاضی 2 . حسابان و جبر و هندسه 1 و 2 و هندسه تحلیلی و دیفرانسیل و گسسته که ریاضی ها می خونند چه فرقی با کتاب تجربی ها داره؟ مثلا هندسه دو رو باید بخونم؟
> 
> لطفا کامل راهنمایی کنید !
> 
> در ضمن کتاب تست معتبری هم به صورت جامع از ریاضی تجربی معرفی کنید .
> ...




 سلام داداشی،منم دقیقا همین کار خودتو کردم منتها با این تفاوت که من 1سال موندم پشت کنکور و این بزرگترین شانس واسه خوندن درسای مهم تجربی واسم بود.تو میتونی دیپلم پیشت رو ریاضی بگیری،اما در کنکور در گروه آزمایشی تجربی شرکت کنی.چون دروسی مثل زیست،زمین شناسی رو امتحان ندادی پس واجبا باید این 2درسو برای آوردن یه رشته خوب زیاد بخونی و درصد بالای 70رو بیاری که خرابکاری نشه واسه این تصمیمت.
اما با توجه به اینکه دیفراسیل ،گسسته،تحلیلی به شدت وقت گیرن یکم کار واست سخت میشه و باید تلاش خیلی زیادی بکنی.

لازم نیست درسای :حسابان و  هندسه  2 و هندسه تحلیلی و دیفرانسیل و گسسته رو بخونی،البته حسابانمون تا حدودی همون ریاضی 3تجربیاس ولی سطحش بالاتره.البته از فیزیک ریاضی  هم یه سری مطالبش با تجربی فرق داره و باید از برخی از فصلا فاکتور بگیری که خیلی به نفعته :yahoo (3):

بهترین کتابای جامع از ریاضی تجربی: اگه سطح ریاضیت خوبه و لنگ نمیزنی : خیلی سبز(ویرایش جدید) -
اگه هم سطح متوسط رو به پایینه : مهروماه

مـــوفق باشی  :Yahoo (1):

----------

